# S7 SM322 und SM321 Siemens TSA-II ISDN Modem  CPU 315-2 DP



## Phillip (3 März 2010)

biete
altes zeug


----------



## Ockert Brits (9 April 2010)

*Siemens Simatic S7 TSA-II Modem*

Ist das Modem noch verfügbar? Wenn ja, bitte mir eine Preisvorstellung zuschicken:

ockert.brits@cedima.de

Vielen Dank


----------



## hausenm (16 April 2010)

Wie sieht es mit der CPU aus?


----------



## Phillip (16 April 2010)

is noch zu haben.  schon eine Preisvorstellung?


----------

